
The average American worker takes less vacation time than a medieval peasant - fahd777
http://www.businessinsider.fr/us/american-worker-less-vacation-medieval-peasant-2016-11
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16656903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16656903)

